
Controversial spraying method aims to curb global warming - howard941
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/geoengineering-treatment-stratospheric-aerosol-injection-climate-change-study-today-2018-11-23/
======
sharemywin
How do we know the particles won't cause an ozone hole or some other side
effect?

